# v plow front angle for home made tractor



## teek07680 (7 mo ago)

what would be a good permanent angle for the front v for general purpose gravel farm road plowing The plow will be mounted on a JD 3033 4x4 w/ chains on a Titan front loader mounting plate Thanks for any and all info , positive and negative


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you building from scratch or using an existing V-Plow for a pickup?
How deep and what type of snow (powder, high moisture or drifted) are you typically going to deal with.
If you're set on mounting to the loader the plow needs to have a trip mechanism for those times you hit something secure and hard like a rock or stump so you don't bend a loader arm.
Ag tractor loaders aren't built heavy enough to handle the abuse a loader on a back hoe.


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

The loader for this tractor is 61" wide I think. 
So maybe a 72" wide v-plow would be appropriate? (how much more could this machine handle?)
There are few 72 V's for skid steers out there. They are "HD" and not cheap...


https://www.skidsteers.com/mini-skid-steer-v-blade-blue-diamond/?gclid=Cj0KCQjw8O-VBhCpARIsACMvVLM-A3Qx_bIi7hh-mJox-AVh8oN8PLSi7xgDPzujD0nrcryfeI89HrcaAguXEALw_wcB


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

rm model mack said:


> The loader for this tractor is 61" wide I think.
> So maybe a 72" wide v-plow would be appropriate? (how much more could this machine handle?)
> There are few 72 V's for skid steers out there. They are "HD" and not cheap...
> 
> ...


Maybe a UTV v plow would work. 
They aren't cheap either. 
I've got one on a jeep that's held up pretty well. 
It's a boss 6'6".


----------



## teek07680 (7 mo ago)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe a UTV v plow would work.
> They aren't cheap either.
> I've got one on a jeep that's held up pretty well.
> It's a boss 6'6".


Thanks for all of the info We still do not know the number of degrees on the standard setting for the inside front angle on the v plow, some skid steer 4' v plows have this angle fixed


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

teek07680 said:


> Thanks for all of the info We still do not know the number of degrees on the standard setting for the inside front angle on the v plow, some skid steer 4' v plows have this angle fixed


If you're making it fixed, take a look at boss, western, etc websites. I believe their v angles are listed. 
I'd probably be inclined to make the angle a little sharper.
I've in the past seen old fixed vee plows on Craigslist, etc. Probably the wrong time of year, but check their.


----------

